# dxm and valium - perfect combo?



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I decided to put the ndma antagonist dxm to the test with the benzodiazepine valium to see if it actually prevents tolerance. I've been sick with a serious cough for the past few days so i decided i would binge on cough syrup for the next couple of day and take valium with it. The past few days have been ****ing amazing. No anxiety, all fun, happiness, joy, life is absolutely wonderful. 

i'm going to stop my binge tomorrow as my cough seems to be completely gone, so ill see if the dxm actually did prevent valium tolerance...I've consumed about 200mg of valium in the past week with about 150mg of dxm/day so i'm hoping for no signs of withdrawal or anything. well see....i'll post an update in the next few days.


----------



## dR0wZzy (Apr 12, 2010)

if ur taking it as a recreational drug, make sure u dont do it everyday, but either way dxm can kill you if u build a tolerance to it and it happens fast, cuz ive tried it.
robitussin pills about 15mg of just dxm each, take the whole 20 pills.
it was a helluva trip. but its not worth it,soon ull be throwin up everytime u do it. it ****in sucks.
i had anxiety in school, so i drank half nyquil bottle, and on the train in nyc i i felt relaxed, i was moving slow, not in a rush, music was a nice distraction cuz it sounded great. i had a positive attitude. valium idk, i was prescribed 2ml i took 2 but it didnt do anything. that combination sounds nice tho, but ull be hella sleepy hahah


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

DXM is a very dirty drug.

By that I mean yes, it's an NMDA antagonist. But it also hits like half a dozen other completely unique receptors, each exerting their own effect. "Therapeutic" DXM abuse is reaaally stupid. 

Besides, I hate to say it but 200mg valium within a week isn't THAT much and a week isn't THAT long and I'd be hard-pressed to notice any tolerance using that kind of dose within that kind of timeframe, with or without an NMDA antagonist. I really don't recommend carrying this experiment out further though, there are better, safer drugs and more selective NMDA antagonists than DXM if you REALLY have to test this out for yourself, and can't simply take the word of not only hundreds of anecdotal reports but also a plethora of peer-reviewed journal articles all pointing to the same answer.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

i didn't notice any significant rebound upon stopping this combo.

I just happen to like dxm. I know a lot of people hate it but with valium i prefer it to being drunk...at 120-160mg the dxm gives me a feeling of empathy and opens me up much like mdma. It also has the benefit of enhancing imagery and colors and shifting my thinking to see things from a different perspective. Alcohol has none of those benefits and id imagine alcohol is probably dirtier in recreational doses...feel free to prove me wrong on that though...but i doubt i could've binged on alcohol all week and not had a hell of a hangover.

Ive read that valium prevents neurotoxicity associated with high doses of dxm as well as preventing unwanted cardiac side effects like increased blood pressure and of course prevents any anxiety from interfering in the experience. And of course dxm supposedly should slow the tolerance to the valium. perfect combo in my opinion.


----------

